# My vacation retreat



## jlow (Feb 4, 2009)

My wife has some health issues so we couldn't buy property up north for a cabin, so I did a little building in the backyard. We enjoy sleeping on hot nights in the cabin and only have to walk a short distance home. The dogs love it to The grill is a replica of one in my wife's hometown in Germany. The grill rises and lower and it also swings and spins to keep the meat from burning.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 4, 2009)

Will you guys quit it with these pictures of your outstanding projects....If my wife sees these it just gives her ideas.


----------



## rphurley (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice.  And when the mother-in-law comes to visit she has a quiet place to herself!


----------



## bigoak9745 (Feb 5, 2009)

Really nice set up you two have. Neat cabin. I am retiring at end of June and my two projects for this year are to build a woodshed and a small cabin. How big is your cabin , if I can ask? any details or things to think about or that you would do different? Make your own rafters? I showed my wife your pictures and she really liked the look of your cabin!

Dave


----------



## BJ64 (Feb 5, 2009)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> Will you guys quit it with these pictures of your outstanding projects....If my wife sees these it just gives her ideas.



You are not alone!


----------



## fossil (Feb 5, 2009)

How'd you get that tree to grow right up through the middle of the bench?  Rick


----------



## Shipper50 (Feb 5, 2009)

It looks like I am not the only one who likes your cabin. ;-) 

Shipper


----------



## jadm (Feb 5, 2009)

You have one heck of a back yard!  I'm a 'wife' and would love a nice little, and easy to maintain, summer place like that.  Just no space in our meager back yard....it's full of wood sitting out to season.

(If my husband sees your pictures he will want to get rid of the wood and build a replica of yours in it's place. ;-) )


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey that's pretty sweet...is that ceder sided?


----------



## jlow (Feb 5, 2009)

The cabin is cedar toungue and groove. It is spported as a deck would be. 8 6x6 treated wood poles in the ground. It is 14'x12'. I ran electric wire underground to the cabin and gazebo. I also ran cold water to the cabin so we wouldn't need to walk to the house. I also attached a hose for watering the veggie garden. It satrted as a garden house, but when my wife realized the actual size, it became a cabin.


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 5, 2009)

wow.. i'm too envious.
nice job.


----------



## northwinds (Feb 5, 2009)

Your backyard is a little piece of heaven.  Very nice.  

Where are the woodpiles to feed the soapstone monster?


----------



## jlow (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, I will be dissecting some fallen trees in the woods at the end of my property and also at my brothers place. Will be piling them this spring. I hope to hide them discretely


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Feb 7, 2009)

now that's what i call the "purfect second home" very nice......thanks for posting   ;-)


----------

